# Tool Gloat



## ogberi (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi All, 

One of my buddies stopped by this morning and dropped this off for me.  



It needs a little love, and I have to check the 240V outlet in the garage by the door to see if it's the correct one.  Also need to get some rods to test it out with.   Nice little stick welder that'll do just fine in the hobby shop.  Cut down hand dolly for a cart, and that's just fine with me. 
Best part?  It was Free. 

Better part?   Next week I'm getting a plasma cutter.   

For free.  

I'd better go put on my asbestos underwear now......


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 28, 2015)

_Let me be the first._
__
_***G***_


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 28, 2015)

I like the price! I would have to agree with what Gator said!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## ogberi (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, it's next weekend, allright.  

Got this in my garage now too...  For free. 



Not shown - my full asbestos suit I'll need to put on now...


----------



## David S (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome find... no Asbestos... put on a flack jacket, and get ready to hit the deck.

David


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 5, 2015)

You can store that at my shop.


----------



## Navy Chief (Dec 6, 2015)

Yep, you suck... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## master of none (Dec 6, 2015)

Hay Shad does this mean if I come over do I have to give you a tool?


----------

